# Collectors Russian Watches?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Been a while since I had a good post here,so bout time I did.

A few members will know I collect or did collect Russian watches,built up quite a collection of early Soviet watches,then had to sell a few off,all thats left is a few old Vostok,an old Poljot Sturmanskie,and some modern ones.

This section of the forum although not as poular as the Swiss forum,still gets quite a few posts,suppose its got something to do with Roy selling Russian watches 

I have been toyiing with the idea of getting rid of the last of my Russians,as they do not get worn,and just collect dust.I hate ebay with a passion,although a good place to buy some rare Russian watches.They do not fetch much and if posted on many sales forums will not get any attention or interest.

Do we have any avid collectors of Russian watches new or Soviet?

I ask because there may be some more free stuff posted.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

Why not list them on Watchbay first, it can't hurt. I'm sure our lad's would be glad to offer a fair price for your watches.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice idea stan.

I am intending to post a few for free,as not worth over a fiver,but the others may be worth sticking on watchbay,thanks,have a free watch


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I collect older Russian watches.

I am however a Yorkshireman and dunt tek 'owt fer nowt  .


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't take one then


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

My stupid pride defeats me again





















.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

raketakat said:



> I am however a Yorkshireman and dunt tek 'owt fer nowt .


I, on the other hand, am from South London. So don't leave any watches lying around in case I nick 'em









I agree with the others Alex, put them on Watchbay first and let me know (either post here or drop me a line). I'd love to take a look at them. I'm always on the look out for a hot Russian


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I may put the better old stuff on watchbay,but the new cheap stuff may find its way in a for free post.I really cannot be bothered with all the messing about just to sell for a tenner









I need to take stock and see what I have.

Nice Sekonda on the sales forum though.

Alex


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I too love the russian stuff and although i wouldn't say I collected them I am getting a few, even one for next to nothing of Mark









Would be interested to see what you have and I wouldn't dream of taking them for nowt.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I too love the russian stuff and although i wouldn't say I collected them I am getting a few, even one for next to nothing of Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thief









Alex, I too am a Yorkshireman and have no qualms about taking anything off you for nowt









Seriously, get them on Ebay, although PG stole (yes you did) one of my favourites for Â£8 measly quid I sold another Raketa for Â£25. This was very similar, if not the same as Sekonda's in Argos right now for Â£9.99 except mine was well used and worthless.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is good to see not all Yorkshiremen,have high moral standards


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

AlexR said:


> It is good to see not all Yorkshiremen,have high moral standards


None mate 

I know Andy still reads this forum so...... he advertised 5 watches (3 seiko's 2 Citizens) for Â£50. I bought them for no other reason other than I am a nosey parker.

I didn't want to keep any of them so sold one to my partner (thieving lying *******) for Â£40 ang got $ 70 for the others on Ebay









BTW That Raketat's no Yorkshireman he dunt eeven weer a tuurban.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

How do YOU know Mark??

As that great Yorkshireman Charlie Williams once said;

"Wetch awt. Wi tekkin' ovver."

He also said "Bernie the bolt, if you please." God - was that annoying


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I remember Anne Aston.







s***, now there's a real blonde!
















Forget I said that. 

Oh, bugger







.

I may have some kind of old age disease.
















Sod it, I'm not going to the Quack.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Anne Aston. What a piece!!!!









Now you've got me going














.

I'll not sleep tonight unless I put bromide in my hot milk














.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

[MarkF, wrote, I know Andy still reads this forum]

How do you know ?.

If i have know'n i would have given him the latest up date on the Speed Camera balls up in this part of the world, Bailing out like rat's leaving a sinking ship,yeh and all from south yorkshire as well, ex Traffic police both with long service spilling the beans and now a soon to be ex chief constable. dont like saying it [well i do really] But i Told you So.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a hunch 

Yes, you were right, how smug you must feel









BTW I travelled from Middlesborough (God , please don't let me ever have to go there again) to Whitby today. I forget the road number but it travels high up in the sky right across the North Yorks moors with about as much traffic as the plains of Nebraska and about as flat too! You can see for miles, you'd have to be blind to have accident up there. What is there? Bloody speed cameras, unbelievable


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If those speed camera are as isolated as you say then perhaps a clandestine hacksaw 'accident' might possibly happen maybe..









Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Petrol slab cutter much quicker


----------

